
The Rise of MOS Technology and the 6502 (2003) - bootload
http://www.commodore.ca/commodore-history/the-rise-of-mos-technology-the-6502/
======
bootload
_" As one might guess, Engineers discussing a $25 version of a successful $300
product, did not impress Motorola management. Conversely, Management’s failure
to pursue obvious improvements to their chip did not impress Motorola’s
engineers. When Chuck received a formal letter from management telling him to
stop working on a cost reduced version 6800, he saw an opportunity."_

That is the essence of advancing technology, right there.

------
bootload
read this post, _" Commodore Back in Germany"_ first ~
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12539051#12542958](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12539051#12542958)

